# Considering a A6, but got some questions



## MrTopher (Jul 4, 2003)

Well I am going to be car shopping sometime within the next 2-3 months and I am just considering my options, I've done the VW's; MK4, MK2, and the Corrado, oh how I miss the Corrado, but I am getting over it. And now I am looking for something new, I still have the MK4 which I am sick of! There are three cars I am considering, MK5 GTI, B6 Passat 2.0T, or a A6 used. 
Now the good part about getting the VW would be that they are new and have a warrenty, but I would consider buying a certified A6 Audi, something with super low miles and a warrenty. 
And I am looking at mainly the 3.0, I'm affraid of the 2.7T cause of the Turbo issues I have heard with them, and I don't need the 4.2L, that just seems like way to much car. And mainly looking at the front track and I have found a few CVT's in the same price range as a new VW. 
But I just looking for a little insight and advice. 
Thanks
Chris


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Considering a A6, but got some questions (MrTopher)*

The "turbo thing" easily gets blown way out of proportion. I can point you to many posts by people that have these engines WELL past 100k with no problems. Problems with turbos come with not understanding or not desiring to treat them how they're designed to be treated. That means...
They like to be warmed up a bit so that the oil is flowing freely to the turbos before you put it into boost a lot and cooled down a bit so that the hot oil does not "coke" (i.e., cook) in the bearings. This does not mean sitting in your car for five minutes on a cold morning or while everybody goes inside on to a party. It does mean that you should keep the RPM below 3k until the oil temp reaches 175 and drive easy for the last few miles before you reach your destination if you've been driving it hard. 
Synthetic oil. 0W40. 'nuf said.
If you're going to mod it (which you can -- heavily if you want), you're going to be exceeding the design spec that Audi had in mind and things may happen. Various components can fail and/or you may blow the turbos. Anybody who mods their car without understanding this going it, is acting foolishly.
If you don't mod, we finally come to the best reason to own a 2.7T. They perform wonderfully. They have the best acceleration of any C5 A6, come in a manual (if you like) and are a kick to drive. When you do let the turbos warm up, they are a literal kick in the pants. Fun.
If you don't want one, no problem -- certainly your choice. Just wanted to make sure this "myth" of them being "problematic" is not perpetuated. Are they as reliable as the 4.2? Probably not. Are they as reliable as the 3.0 when driven with the above considerations in mind? Probably. Are they a blast to own and worth the little bit of thoughtfulness they require in exchange for that fun. Definitely (at least for this A6 owner).
Drive one of these that has been warmed up and then drive the 3.0. If you still want the 3.0, the decision has been made for you.
Good luck with your search.
If you want


----------



## MrTopher (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Considering a A6, but got some questions (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

SA, 
Thanks for the insight it really is helpful, and yeah 90% or my friends are running FI cars and I have never been a super fan of them until I drove the 2.0T in the GTI and it just made me shat my pants, and I should test drive a 2.7T and a 3.0 and compair them, I am sure there is a huge difference. And as far as modding, I am a go low or go home kind of guy, where I drop the ish out of all my cars and get some super clean wheels then go from there, thinking a super quality european air-ride system might be on tap, but I am sure a chip and intake and exhaust would be in order. And I am going Auto just for the comfort feature, plus I want my GF to beable to drive the car when she is in town and might need to barrow it. But then I also need to look into insurance on one of these bad boys, cause I am sure it will not run cheap, I am paying 700 every 6 months for a '00 VW Jetta 2L...







so I would guess I would be looking at close to double. But in the end it might be worth it. 
But I will totally keep the 2.7T in mind, and I will of course to my research a little more, I am not looking for a rice killer, but sometimes it would be cool... I am looking for something more to cruise in and just enjoy the ride


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

As far as the insurance on an A6, I currently have a 98 passat that I am sellng and I am looking at a 2.7 or 4.2 A6. I called my ins. agent and the price was only $36 and $96 more per 6months. I have Allstate. Not a big difference in price.


----------



## ACBarnett (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (passatcr)*

wait a minute, the 4.2 is the most reliable?


----------



## MrTopher (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (ACBarnett)*

I guess I am looking just for a recomendation, I read through that other thread on here and got a lot of info. 
Oh and I am also considering a A4 B6, but they run the same as an A6 which is kind of funny, well atleast down here in socal they run close to the same.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I just bought a used 2.7T auto. I LOVE this car!!! Power is wondeful. The key is finding a used car that was well maintained.


----------



## MrTopher (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_I just bought a used 2.7T auto. I LOVE this car!!! Power is wondeful. The key is finding a used car that was well maintained.

Understandable dude, thanks for the insight. 
Anything more?


----------



## FattyPaul (Aug 23, 2006)

my father has a 01 2.7t 6 speed he loves it as do i cars only problem was the the notorious boots which is not only on th2.7 but the 3.8 3.0 and 4.2 were selling it only because he bought a new pick up and i want an 01.5 or 02 norago blue s4 which means im moving to a new brighter colored 100lbs lighter 2.7t


----------



## m tondi (Oct 24, 2006)

I recently purchased an '02 A6 2.7T Quattro with about 52K miles. I consider it the best purchase I've ever made. I luckily got a GREAT deal and found one that had a meticulous previous owner who kept all service records and kept it well maintained. I would recommend this car to anyone who likes some speed but doesn't want to give up the luxiourous side of a great car. SouthboroAudiGuy said it the best, there is a few things that you need to watch out for but if you're a responsible car owner you should have no problems with this car!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Considering a A6, but got some questions (MrTopher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrTopher* »_Well I am going to be car shopping sometime ...

Hey Chris
I bought my 2.7T about 18 months ago and had the unfortunate pleasure of getting one that was not maintained as Southboro explained above... One of my turbos went after about 6 months. Now, I did my homework before, so I knew this was a possibility, but I specifically wanted a 2.7T (could not afford a 4.2... and there's a lot more performance goodies available for this motor







), so I made sure I bought it under Audi CPO. The turbo job did not cost me a cent, and I love this car!
Test drive one before you make your final decision, and you will be sold... chip it and you will be ecstatic!







I love the fact that the A6 (specially chipped) is such an awesome sleeper... surprised some pretty fast cars…
Just something to keep in mind... Repairs are not cheap on these cars, that's the reality. You never know how well the previous owner looked after the car, so having the peace of mind might be something to consider.

Cheers
Massboykie


----------

